# New member here! Hi all



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey to all! I've been lurking around lately and I got a message from Scarefx about joining. So I see some familiar names and faces from the other forum. At least I'll know some people. I saw the $20 contest and there are some talented people here. I'm sure I can find plenty of ideas to "borrow". Looking forward to posting and getting some great Halloween ideas.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hu Vikeman, welcome to the forum. Glad to see you here also.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Vikeman! :jol: :xbones: :jol:


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Vikeman! Look forward to seeing some prop info and pics from you.

What's a "Hu"?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Vikeman! Glad you joined. Lot's of good folks here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Vikeman! Welcome to the most Haunted Forum EVER!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Vikeman and welcome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Vikeman! :> Hope you like your new home. :>


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome vikeman you will enjoy it here


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home Vikeman.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Vikeman - hope you enjoy your stay here with us insane peeps.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute something back to this twisted little community.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hi again Vikeman! Welcome to the freak show. Pop back into chat when you can


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Vikeman! I am sure you will find lots of ideas here, the talent is amazing and inspiring.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

YO! What it is?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there. Welcome...Hope you like it. Great bunch of folks.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome Vikeman!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy, Vikeman


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Velkommen, Vikeman!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Vikeman, where in VA? I lived in Centreville for 8 years.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gald to see you here, now lets get to know you a little more and come see us in the fun and games area!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello vikeman. Welcome to Hauntforum. The home of the acid spitting corpse.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Dreadnight, I live in Richmond. Last year I got to go see the setup of Scarefx. He lives about 20 min. away. I was quite impressed. I'm going to try to visit him again this year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Vikeman.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! Cant wait to see your pics.


----------

